# Finally A New SPN On The Horizon!



## Admin (May 27, 2007)

We are glad to annouce the all new SPN!! Many features will be restored soon. Some new features will added as well as SPN plans to transform to a full blown interactive resource on Sikhism...

Till then nJoy!!


----------



## simpy (May 28, 2007)

Aman Singh said:


> We are glad to annouce the all new SPN!! Many features will be restored soon. Some new features will added as well as SPN plans to transform to a full blown interactive resource on Sikhism...
> 
> Till then nJoy!!


 
*Respected Aman Ji,*

*while deeply appreciating all the hard work associted with the restoration process i congratulate the administration for this new SPN layout. it is a nice looking SPN *

*and a lot of good luck  for the rest of the transformation work.*

*Waheguru Di aot le ke chalo ta saare kam apne aap purey hoee chalee jaande ne*


*Karan Karaavan Kartaa Soi *

*forgive me please*


----------



## spnadmin (May 28, 2007)

Aman Ji,

Let everyone join in and celebrate this new SPN. It is easy to see where everything is and easy to navigate. The best thing so far is the panel on the left hand side where we can see all the latest posts without having to use thread tools.

The look of each page is really fresh and clear and upbeat.

You have done a wonderful job.

Antonia


----------



## navroopsingh (May 31, 2007)

i havent been on the website for awhile but when i came back, it really jumped at me. Good job with the beautiful layout and the colours are pleasing too.


----------



## etinder (Jun 11, 2007)

Great Job Aman veer
 Guru fateh


----------



## Arvind (Jun 22, 2007)

Good gooder goodest job... LOL... 

you are great Aman veer. Thanks from the bottom of my heart for making SPN such a pleasant thought-sharing platform so worthwhile to visit.

Best Regards, 
Arvind Pal Singh.


----------

